# StarOffice 8.0 Beta ist draußen

## klemi

Hallo, seit heute nachmittag ist StarOffice 8.0 Beta draußen.

Hier 

http://www.sun.com/software/star/staroffice/index.xml

kann man das File herunterladen.

Dazu gleich eine Frage:

Wie geht man mit dem File "so-8-beta-bin-linux-de.sh" um.

Ich habe mit chmod es ausführbar gemacht - aber dann hat er irgndwelche RPM's nicht "parsen" können.

Kann man das überhaupt auf Gentoo intallieren?

Bin für Rückmeldunegn dankbar.

----------

## klemi

Ich habe jetzt rpm installiert. Es wurde alles entpackt (fehlerfrei) Der Installer startete aber er brach kurze Zeit mit einer Fehlermeldung ab:

```
Installing StarOffice

        Log file: /var/opt/sun/install/logs/StarOffice_install.B02172329

Installed: /opt/staroffice8-beta/uninstall_StarOffice.class

Uninstaller is at: /opt/staroffice8-beta/uninstall_StarOffice.class

Installiere  Basis Modul

Installing RPM: staroffice-core01

Fehler: Failed dependencies:

   /bin/sh is needed by staroffice-core01-8.0.0-78

Error: RPM staroffice-core01 install failed}.

Install complete. Package: staroffice-core01

Uninstalling /opt/staroffice8-beta/./setup

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-agfafonts, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-ooofonts, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-core08, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-core07, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-core06, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-core05, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-core04, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-core03, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-core02, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-core01, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-redhat-menus, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-suse-menus, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-language, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-gnome-integration, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-gallery, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-javafilter, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-xsltfilter, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-graphicfilter, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of adabas-12.0.1, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-math, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-impress, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-draw, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-calc, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-writer, not installed.

Uninstalling /opt/staroffice8-beta/./setup

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-agfafonts, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-ooofonts, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-core08, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-core07, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-core06, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-core05, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-core04, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-core03, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-core02, not installed.

rpm: Skipping rpm remove of staroffice-core01, not installed.

.... 

MyResources:summaryPanel-More-Information:

MyResources:summaryPanel-Log-File-Location-Notice
```

Tja ... so ist das mit einer Beta, oder ....?

Grüsse

----------

## moe

Hat mit beta nix zu tun, die rpms haben als Abhängigkeit /bin/sh was laut deiner RPM-Datenbank nicht installiert ist. Entweder du suchst in den scripten ob und wie du rpm Optionen (--nodeps) übergeben kannst, oder du "installierst" ein fake-rpm was einfach nur ein paar Sachen in die rpm Datenbank schreibt:

```

Name: fake

Version: 1.0.0

Release: 1

BuildArchitectures: noarch

Summary: fake depends

License: None

Group: Fake

Provides: /bin/bash

Provides: /bin/sh

Provides: /usr/bin/perl

Provides: /bin/tar

Provides: /usr/bin/md5sum

Provides: /usr/bin/rpmbuild

Provides: /usr/bin/unzip

Provides: /usr/bin/zip

%description

Fake

%files

```

Das speicherst du irgendwo als fake.spec, dann führst du das aus:

```

rpmbuild -ba fake.spec

rpm -ivh /usr/src/redhat/RPMS/noarch/fake-1.0.0-1.noarch.rpm

```

Damit, wahrscheinlich auch mit weniger, gibt sich staroffice zufrieden, wenn du die JRE unter optionale Komponenten abwählst. Hoffe es hilft, auch wenns bestimmt irgendwie auch nen einfacheren Weg gibt.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## klemi

Danke Maurice,

aber verstanden habe ich von alledem nichts.

JRE aabwählen wäre aber schlecht - denke ich.

Gruß 

Klemi

----------

## moe

RPM ist ein weit verbreitetes Paketmanagement (SuSE, RedHat, Fedora, usw).. RPM kann wie auch Portage Abhängigkeiten etc. Unter Gentoo benutzt du ja normalerweise nicht RPM, also gibts auch keine RPM-Datenbank, in der steht was du installierst hast und was nicht. Staroffices RPMs haben als Abhängigkeit /bin/sh was ja laut deiner RPM-Datenbank nicht installiert ist, aber natürlich durch Portage installiert ist. Also hab ich mir ein fake RPM zusammengestellt, was ein paar Sachen in die RPM-Datenbank schreibt.

JRE abwählen halt ich nicht für schlecht, zum einen hast du ja bestimmt schon eine installiert, und möchtest diese auch weiterhin durch Portage verwalten lassen, zum anderen hat das jre...rpm was staroffice beiliegt, noch n Haufen Abhängigkeiten, die du dann auch als fake der Datenbank vorgaukeln müsstest.

Die Java-Unterstützung ist in staroffice trotzdem vorhanden, ich konnte auch meine durch Portage installierte jre auswählen.

HTH Maurice

----------

## klemi

Hallo Maurice,

danke, ich werds probieren wie Du es beschrieben hast.

Kurze Frage noch, soll ich das als User oder Root machen.

Gruß

----------

## moe

Als root, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, installiert so sich irgendwo in /opt und installiert auch Desktop-Symbole (und mime-typen?) also dürfte es nur als root machbar sein..

Gruss Maurice

----------

